# nnl west 2012



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who's goin ???? :cheesy:

http://www.nnlwest.org/index.html


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't make it but I'ma try to get a couple of cars sent out to show.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

are you going pancho?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I'll be there :cheesy:. 

Who's gonna have ur builds tonio?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

is there a limit to how many kits you can register for the $15 entry fee?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

T.s gonna be in the house Pancho you know


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> is there a limit to how many kits you can register for the $15 entry fee?


However many you want bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

sinicle said:


> is there a limit to how many kits you can register for the $15 entry fee?


I'll be there. There's one guy I know that some times brings 50+ models . The more you can bring the better. I'll be bringing the ones that I have finished and a few projects. 

Sinicle, sense this will be your first NNL West , make sure you bring an extra pair of drawers , because you're going to shit your pants.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^x2



rollindeep408 said:


> T.s gonna be in the house Pancho you know


:h5:

Tonio let me know I can take them


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool; I'll find something decent to send. I might still have time to get this Sebring complete.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

truscale said:


> I'll be there. There's one guy I know that some times brings 50+ models . The more you can bring the better. I'll be bringing the ones that I have finished and a few projects.
> 
> Sinicle, sense this will be your first NNL West , make sure you bring an extra pair of drawers , because you're going to shit your pants.


it's cool, Saturdays are my "get shit faced drunk in diapers" day anyway so it works out perfect!:roflmao:
for real though, I'm not sure if I'm more excited about seeing all the builds or meeting all the builders in person. I've just recently gotten on the internet, and I've never had "pen pals". it's a new thing for me to carry on conversations with folks I've never met in person. it'll be great to put faces with names.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Cool; I'll find something decent to send. I might still have time to get this Sebring complete.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt 

Anybody from so cal comin up?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Pancho, send me your address and I'll ship my entries your way. I'll find out how much return shipping is and I'll Paypal you the $$ or throw a postal money order in. I'm gonna try to finish the Sebring up this week before we move.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

pancho1969 said:


> Ttt
> 
> Anybody from so cal comin up?


X2 who making the trip up ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> Hey Pancho, send me your address and I'll ship my entries your way. I'll find out how much return shipping is and I'll Paypal you the $$ or throw a postal money order in. I'm gonna try to finish the Sebring up this week before we move.


Nice be careful tonio some of your builds might come home to my layitlow collection


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT :drama:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I might go. Still not sure..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CHR1S619 said:


> I might go. Still not sure..


That be coo bro keep us posted


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes sir!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill be there for sho *M.C.B.A BABY*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Table scrapers will be in the house!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

11 days !!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

C y u gotta post that up, now i'm all fustrated


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man..... I'm trippin trying to get three builds done I don't want a fuckin all nighter before Nnl like I always do smh


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

can't wait to meet you fools in person! you won't be able to miss me, Ill be the drunk guy with the HUGE handlebar mustache!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: about a week left 

Hey sin u gona have any parts for sale?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, I'm bringing a few color bars, steering wheels, license plate covers, but if there's something specific out of my accessories you got your eye on, let me know. I'll make extras. I'll be open for custom orders tambien.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> yeah, I'm bringing a few color bars, steering wheels, license plate covers, but if there's something specific out of my accessories you got your eye on, let me know. I'll make extras. I'll be open for custom orders tambien.


 almost that time exactly one week left


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:run:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Ill be trolling around ; )


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Ill be trolling around ; )


Coo!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

tick tock tick tock boys lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Running out of time


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a great time everyone!! not going to make it since i have court that friday morning all day.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr.1/16th said:


> Have a great time everyone!! not going to make it since i have court that friday morning all day.


That sucks man . Maybe another show ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Roll call whos comin saturday


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:run: :run: 



DEUCES76 said:


> Roll call whos comin saturday


:h5: see ya there


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

me too


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Almost here !!!! Still working on my projects lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

So far it's gonna be 
Ronnie
Eric
Doug
Smiley
Johnny
Me
Jesse
Pancho
Og steve
Sean
Santos
Maybe al and chris 
Is that all am I missing anyone ?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill see yu guys saturday morning


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

walking out the door in 45min to start the 4hr trek to San Jose! CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u bringin plenty of money for us lol see u tommorrow bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:run: :run:
Coo u gonna make after all Ron 

Long drive sin well worth it tho


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this a one day event the model display ,swapmeat? And what time does everything start?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm here in SJ, any of you locals know of any lowrider cruising going on tonight? Please don't tell me that one of the founding cities of lowriding has nothing going on Friday nights!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

show starts at 9 its saturday only its in santa clara cali


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I know the model show starts in the morning. I'm asking if there's anything going on tonight, 1:1 style.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

not that i know of, rollindeep408 might now? or ask in the SAN JOSE TOPIC in THE POST YOUR RIDE FORUM


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> Yeah, I know the model show starts in the morning. I'm asking if there's anything going on tonight, 1:1 style.


You can roll threw the wiener dog on Santa Clara but if it's cold like it is not too many people go out


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SEE U GUYS TOMORROW


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

good luck fellas make sure to take lots of pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ready to go :cheesy: . I think I need my own table :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

good lord thats alot of rides lookin good pancho


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

32, 24, & 18 scale Pancho? Damn!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> ready to go :cheesy: . I think I need my own table :happysad: :biggrin:


*I hope they made enough trophies!!!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok ...... I'm not going now you guys have a good time Pancho killed it already on his kitchen counter top hahaha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> ready to go :cheesy: . I think I need my own table :happysad: :biggrin:


:facepalm: :facepalm: OMG :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in my car, third floor of the parking structure, drinking my breakfast in the form of an Arrogant Bastard, wishing I had a lighter,matches, or a buddy who wanted to burn one with either! Haha!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn Pancho, you do need your own table! Beautiful collection of builds. 

Lol. Sin. Have fun bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DAMM PANCHO BUILD ARE NICE BRO, GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING. DON'T FORGET THE PICS FELLAS FOR US THAT CAN'T MAKE IT. 8)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dig congrats on your photo shoot still here with sin drinking at the bar hahaha


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sucks we don't have these in AZ that much


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

NICE PICS BRO, KEEP THEM COMING FELLAS. THANKS.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn Bro you didn't even say what's up lol ??


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Just some pics i took while briefly at show. Wouldve stayed and kicked it fellaz but im sick as hell and my headache was killin me. Hope everyone won!!!!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol my bad bro....im really sick n was there for like 30 min with my son (hes sick as hell too) if not i wouldve stayed n met all of you n kicked it. Next time


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Crazy good pics bro Hella clear


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn that sucks man.... Ya show coming up in April in panchos hood


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Hell na pancho steals all the shine up there!! Lol his paint themes are top notch!! Id feel like a new-B next to his work. Lol ill see what i can build n show for that show


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are all great pics.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Hell na pancho steals all the shine up there!! Lol his paint themes are top notch!! Id feel like a new-B next to his work. Lol ill see what i can build n show for that show


How do you think I feel I had Eric on one side and Pancho on the other there was no hope for me lol at least I was surrounded by some big timers


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanted to send a couple of cars out there but shit was hectic here.  Glad you guys got to go.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> I wanted to send a couple of cars out there but shit was hectic here.  Glad you guys got to go.


I wish you got them out here too man Always other shows


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for snapping a pic of my ride! It made the trip fro Dallas, TX to the big show in the west coast!



BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> I wish you got them out here too man Always other shows


I'm workin' on that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm workin' on that!! :thumbsup:


Sick . Don't you be teasing now lol

65riv that monte is tight man.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Had a GREAT time yesterday! Seen some flat out AMAZING builds. Bought my first photo etch parts, a set of X lace from Deeks. Even got to meet the Legend himself. Speaking of meeting legends, I got to shake hands with some of the most talented builders on the west coast. I met some new friends, put faces to older ones, and took some pics as well. I'll post those up as soon as I get home. It was great meeting Truscale, pancho, deuces, bigbody, both the 408s (Evan and Smiley). Had an awesome time breaking bread and tipping back booze with Evan and his lovely wife, really great folks. Thanks again to everyone I met, I hope to see you next year!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Wish we all could've been there with you bro.



sinicle said:


> Had a GREAT time yesterday! Seen some flat out AMAZING builds. Bought my first photo etch parts, a set of X lace from Deeks. Even got to meet the Legend himself. Speaking of meeting legends, I got to shake hands with some of the most talented builders on the west coast. I met some new friends, put faces to older ones, and took some pics as well. I'll post those up as soon as I get home. It was great meeting Truscale, pancho, deuces, bigbody, both the 408s (Evan and Smiley). Had an awesome time breaking bread and tipping back booze with Evan and his lovely wife, really great folks. Thanks again to everyone I met, I hope to see you next year!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Sick . Don't you be teasing now lol
> 
> 65riv that monte is tight man.


Thanks man but nowhere as cool as some of the other builds that where there.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hope there are more pics then this there was at least a couple hundred models there  

Good time had by all sad it's over is it next Nnl yet lol until the next show I Guess.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Heres the last of the pix i took from the show. Pleasure to meet u too Sin!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nnl was great once again hundreds of models :wow: . It was cool meeting you Doug them them builds you had were great :thumbsup:. Evan and Eddie if it wasnt for seen builds like yalls I would have never tried to step my game up haha  I hope yall do make it out to the next show .


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


>




great pics bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

the level of talent I'm seeing in these pics is amazing!

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanx the pix were taken with my iphone actaully


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Thanx the pix were taken with my iphone actaully


You must have an iPhone 4 cause my pics come out like shit . Maybe it's just the fool behind the camera lol


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> You must have an iPhone 4 cause my pics come out like shit . Maybe it's just the fool behind the camera lol


The 4s actually, it does the trick when i dont have my digi on hand


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll have a bunch of stuff to send out next year.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> The 4s actually, it does the trick when i dont have my digi on hand


I'm gonna wait till 5 come out to update but way nice pics bro you take good angles stocton show in April you gotta go .

Toni be ready for then bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Had a good time Yesterday. Nice meeting Doug aka sinicle , and seeing Evan, Smiley, Frank, and all the other kool people that build. Here's alink to my pics. from the show.

http://s720.photobucket.com/albums/ww206/truscale/NNL West 2012/


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> I'm gonna wait till 5 come out to update but way nice pics bro you take good angles stocton show in April you gotta go .
> 
> _*Toni be ready for then bro*_


I'll try to have at least two! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

heres a link to mine as well
http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/sinicle1/2012 NNLs/


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice flicks doug


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's another photoalbum that shows the lowriders as well as the other builds...

http://public.fotki.com/ModelCarGuy2003/model_car_shows/nnl-west-2012/


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's the REAL models:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's me in the background with the balloon hat


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> That's me in the background with the balloon hat


Lol why u staring at ballon dog wey!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Lol why u staring at ballon dog wey!


:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:
thats an awesome 'stache brotha:thumbsup:


----------

